# railroad tie / spike (ferrocarril)



## mateo19

Hello!
I'm wondering if anyone knows how to say, "railroad tie" or "railroad spike" in Spanish.  This kind of tie is the one that holds the rail to the wooden board in railroads.  Thank you very much for your help!
Have a great day, fellow foreros!
Mateo


----------



## Soy Yo

Creo que el railroad tie debe ser lo mismo que "cross tie" que es la madera misma (durmiente)....

Para el "spike" encontré en la red "clavo rielero"... no sé si te sirve.


----------



## mateo19

Creo que sería una clavija pero metálica...  Cómo se diría esto en vocabulario ferroviario?  Muchas gracias!


----------



## cirrus

Acabo de encontrar esto es un sitio español.

"Las únicas fijaciones están en los extremos. Además, un vecino ha contado que faltan hasta doce *tirafondos* --tornillos-- de sujeción de los raíles a las traviesas."
Fuente


----------



## Alief

I'm still confused. How do you say railroad tie in Spanish? In a nutshell please. Alief.


----------



## 0scar

Alief said:


> I'm still confused. How do you say railroad tie in Spanish? In a nutshell please. Alief.



_durmiente/traviesa_


----------



## 0scar

@mateo19

_railroad tie_ es el durmiente no el clavo, tendrias que corregir el post.


----------



## 0scar

Como dice cirrus más arriba, cuando el _clavo de durmiente_ no es un _clavo_, sino un tornillo con rosca para madera, es un _tirafondo de via_

http://tbn0.google.com/images?q=tbn:vO4fIJva3xfkAM:http://www.ccbrailroad.com.ar/fotos/tirafondo%2520de%2520via.jpg


----------



## Peter P

En mi pueblo de nacimiento, de industria azucarera por demás se le llama traviesa al crosstie (railroad tie) y clavo de línea al spike.

Salu2

Peter P.


----------



## victor35ma

mateo19 said:


> Hello!
> I'm wondering if anyone knows how to say, "railroad tie" or "railroad spike" in Spanish.  This kind of tie is the one that holds the rail to the wooden board in railroads.  Thank you very much for your help!
> Have a great day, fellow foreros!
> Mateo




Have you guys heard The California railroad's golden Lost Spike story?  

railroad spike = espigon.     
railroad tie = cuña de riel.  eran de madera.  es la madera sobre la que descanza el riel. donde se clava el espigon


----------



## victor35ma

Soy Yo said:


> Creo que el railroad tie debe ser lo mismo que "cross tie" que es la madera misma (durmiente)....
> 
> Para el "spike" encontré en la red "clavo rielero"... no sé si te sirve.



Es correcto. tambien se le dicen durmientes a los railroad ties. aunque por aca se les conoce como cuñas.


----------



## Jim986

Railroad tie (Am) Sleeper (Br) son los durmientes. Tirafondo de vía > sleeper screws/screw spikes. Clavo de vía > railroad spike.


----------

